# How to Annoy an Intuitor



## SuperNova85 (Feb 21, 2011)

CynicallyNaive said:


> @SuperNova85
> Not so much that i took it as more than humor, more that a certain sort of humor has the potential to spiral into stereotype-flinging very quickly. I'd rather this thread not get to be like that.
> 
> Group hug?


LOL.......I understand


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Huh, as an ISFP I also hate confrontations and want everybody to get along, and yes I was going to let it go at that, but since you insist, I will elaborate.

That list was full of traits that are characteristic to _annoying, intrusive, vapid morons_. Not Sensors. No, even us _hoi polloi_ Sensors are no more likely to be loud, brutish, oafish and whatever than Ns. How do you know anyway? Are there neon signs floating above our heads that you Ns can see but are invisible to us Sensors? Do you see a group of rowdy, boisterous people or a somebody who's slack-jawed and talks like they don't have two brain cells to rub together and think, 'oh, they _must_ be Sensors?'. Because S/N dichotomy, for me, is the most elusive dichotomy in a person, so unless I explicitly asked that person to take the MBTI test I will not know.

I actually agree with Supernova on all the points in the list that he made as being annoying, because as a Sensor they would annoy me too. But when he kindly extrapolated in the last paragraph, "but N's and S's should live in separate countries", well, what do you expect me to read in it?

p.s. Sorry Supernova, didn't mean to be horrible. I know you're new here, I hope I don't scare you away from PC .

pp.s. sorry everyone else, no more derailing from my side. Let it get back on track!


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

Kayness said:


> Huh, as an ISFP I also hate confrontations and want everybody to get along...


Yeah, not coincidentally, your personality type and mine (and @SuperNova85's!) are similar except in S/N. So the three of us do all want to get along happily. However, i understand that you feel hurt and offended by stereotypes. 

(I will leave aside the value judgment of whether those stereotypes were inherently offensive for the moment.)

Let's assume good faith and that SuperNova85 did not intend to offend. Let us also stipulate that, "Sorry if the humor went over your heads," though perhaps well-intended, is not an apology.



> That list was full of traits that are characteristic to annoying, intrusive, vapid morons.


I would agree. All i'd suggest is, annoying, intrusive, vapid morons who are S tend to manifest it in different ways than annoying, intrusive, vapid morons who are N. And *that* is what causes the stereotypes.



> Because S/N dichotomy, for me, is the most elusive dichotomy in a person, so unless I explicitly asked that person to take the MBTI test I will not know.


Wow, that is fascinating. No sarcasm or value judgment intended. That perspective really fascinates me. Perhaps it's because i'm 99th %ile N and so i tend to pick up very quickly on whether someone "clicks" with me in ways that correspond to the N/S axis. For example: 


Tend to talk about details in terms of underlying themes
Tend to think of the future as obsessively as i do 
Tend to react to artwork (particularly writing and music) that deal with "deep" themes more than appreciate technical excellence
Just in general, be someone i would call a "big-picture thinker"

Then i often find that such a person is a strong N, confirming my hypothesis. OTOH i have a friend who tests as INFJ who i would swear is S. In reality she's probably borderline N/S and i just perceive her as S compared to me. 



> But when he kindly extrapolated in the last paragraph, "but N's and S's should live in separate countries", well, what do you expect me to read in its?


Without invalidating your sense of offense, may i suggest rising above it to look at it as an ill-fated joke?
====
Meta-observation: Generalizing from stereotypes is a very "N" thing to do. I see plenty of threads on here where we, taken as a whole, are guilty of abstracting from one, two, or three data points. Even in the above, i might be making bad generalizations because my friend doesn't fit my ill-founded stereotype of an N.

I do think generalizations can be useful, but only if we start with a reasonable sample, and only if we hold onto them loosely in the face of contradictory data.

====
Meta-meta-observation: The preceding is just a generalization.


----------



## SuperNova85 (Feb 21, 2011)

CynicallyNaive said:


> Yeah, not coincidentally, your personality type and mine (and @SuperNova85's!) are similar except in S/N. So the three of us do all want to get along happily. However, i understand that you feel hurt and offended by stereotypes.
> 
> (I will leave aside the value judgment of whether those stereotypes were inherently offensive for the moment.)
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry if I hurt your feelings Kayness.(@Kayness) It's obvious by now that I should have been more clear and tactful in my intentions and I certainly didn't mean for this subject to linger on like this. I would like to emphasis that 1) God made us all different for a reason, there is no personality type better or worse than another and 2) That this was indeed a joke and not to be taken literally. I'm am also sorry about the "separate countries" comment for it had no place in the comment. But please note the "LOL" at the end of that comment, indicating that I was indeed joking. While there is truth behind every joke, and that I indeed have clashed from time to time with MBTI types that are in contrast to mine, the comments posted were intentionally dramatized for a comedic reaction and I do also have many sensor friends and family of whom I love very much. Don't let that classic INFP intensity laced in my comments lead you to think otherwise


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

Suggest that, no, N=2 is not a sufficient sample size for you post an entire dissertation to PerC on the topic of, "Type X is always like this."


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

CynicallyNaive said:


> I don't think the point of the thread was to bash on sensors as a whole. Granted, because N/S is a dichotomy, all of these traits are going to be more typical of S's. But that's not to say that _all_ S's are like this. There are sensitive and self-aware S's who take care not to antagonize Ns, and vice versa.


As the creator, I assure you that it was not created to bash on sensors. In fact, it's so from from that. From my original post: _"This is a light-hearted thread simply created in response to "How to Annoy a Sensor", because I saw that the opposite didn't yet exist. Not only did I think that it would be amusing to make fun of ourselves, but sensors can also take their revenge."_


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

I've got a good one - Claim that because you are an intuitive you do not need to explain your superior theory to these lowly sensors who simply aren't _intelligent_ enough to understand your high-brow thinking. That's guaranteed to piss off any thoughtful intuitive who doesn't like being lumped into the narcissistic antagonist 'anti-sensor' group that some people try and rally them into by making baseless claims about 'how awesome us intuitives are!'

This isn't a response to posts in this thread by the way, and @SuperNova85 you're new so it's fair enough that you're still not clear on a lot of the differences between dichotomies, but the things you've noted aren't anything to do with S/N divide, more likely you've just come into contact with too many vapid people, I know some people like that and one of them I still can't make up my mind if she's ENFJ, ENFP or ESFP, it's not to do with N/S differences, it's just that they don't seem to have any self-awareness or realise that other people don't always care about the same things as them.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Tell them that their ideas are not practical/logical, it's not going to work, they make no sense


----------



## SQR (Apr 21, 2011)

Not to annoy but more of how to tire an intuitor, which in turns might annoy them.
make them use their third and last cognitive functions to the fullest extent.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

interpret actions that are a result of a different perspective as a sign of weakness.


----------



## Baraka (Apr 30, 2011)

TheWaffle said:


> Give a scene-by-scene account of a movie.


 
LOL!
Make sure it is the most one dimensional movie to come out this year.


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

Pyroscope said:


> I've got a good one - Claim that because you are an intuitive you do not need to explain your superior theory to these lowly sensors who simply aren't _intelligent_ enough to understand your high-brow thinking. That's guaranteed to piss off any thoughtful intuitive who doesn't like being lumped into the narcissistic antagonist 'anti-sensor' group that some people try and rally them into by making baseless claims about 'how awesome us intuitives are!'


You've touched on an interesting dynamic that i've been thinking about lately. On one hand, i note a strong tendency on the N forums here to draw sweeping assumptions based on one or two data points. "I once knew an INFJ who liked pistachio ice cream, therefore with no theoretical basis whatsoever, i conclude that INFJs must all like pistachio ice cream." 

This makes sense.* Ns infer patterns from details, so it would be very natural for us to see one INFJ's taste in ice cream as symbolic of a class of people.

On the other hand, i _love_ statistics. It makes clear intuitive sense to me -- no pun intended -- and i believe this to be largely because of my high-N mind. Could it be that strong Ns who are better-versed in issues of sample size are better at counteracting our tendency to stereotype?**


---
*And because i'm presenting a theoretical grounding, and because i'm going by at least a half-dozen data points -- not a great sample but better than two -- hopefully it's clear i'm aware of the danger of replicating the same pattern that i'm critiquing.

**But here i really am going by a tiny sample, me and perhaps @Pyroscope.


----------



## snizz (May 3, 2011)

When someone asks you a question with an obvious answer. Then when you answer the question simply and straightforwardly, they think you're a smartass.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Congratulate them for accomplishing a menial task.

Answering _anything _with “because I said so” or simply “because.”

Say, “I don’t think you’d get it,” or “this is probably over your head.”

Tell an intuitive student not to get ahead in their work or on an exam. 

Tell one that he/she is just “book smart” and has no “street smarts.” This probably applies more to NTs.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Tell one that he/she is just “book smart” and has no “street smarts.” This probably applies more to NTs.


I'd think this would count more for NFs! I guess it's all of us (N-wise).


----------



## EmilSan (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh my god! Yes!


Doing something without even trying to think about what it might lead to. 
Bragging to you about "winning" arguments.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Say things like 
"how could you not notice that the trash was full and the dishes needed to be taken out of the dishwasher? You were just in the kitchen," 

and when the intuitive answers,
"I don't know why it is that I am incapable of automatically paying attention to things like that. Just tell me when you want me to do it, and I will," 

respond with, 
"You shouldn't have to be reminded. Can't you just see? The trash is right there where you have to walk past it every time you go to the fridge."

When the intuitive answers, 
"If I was aware of it without you telling me, I would do the things you want, but as I told you before, I just don't seem to be able to notice."

Then say,
"Well you'd better start noticing," in a threatening tone, as though the intuitive's inability to be attentive to every trivial, minute, meaningless detail of her environment was somehow intentional or correctable, as some kind of act of willful disobedience or laziness.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

snail said:


> Say things like
> "how could you not notice that the trash was full and the dishes needed to be taken out of the dishwasher? You were just in the kitchen,"
> 
> and when the intuitive answers,
> ...


AAARGGHHH AAAARRGGHHH!!! YES! So very, very YES! I got this ALL THE FREAKIN' TIME growing up. I was painted as lazy and self-absorbed just cos I didn't notice these trivial, mundane chores that "needed doing." I use quotations cos often that "need" was utterly subjective. MY mum's ESFJ and would freak out and get hyper-emotional about every little thing ("this room looks like a TIP" = there'd be, like, 5 papers on the couch!) Drove me crazy. There are more important things in life to get worked up about, for fuck's sake....!


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

CynicallyNaive said:


> You've touched on an interesting dynamic that i've been thinking about lately. On one hand, i note a strong tendency on the N forums here to draw sweeping assumptions based on one or two data points. "I once knew an INFJ who liked pistachio ice cream, therefore with no theoretical basis whatsoever, i conclude that INFJs must all like pistachio ice cream."
> 
> This makes sense.* Ns infer patterns from details, so it would be very natural for us to see one INFJ's taste in ice cream as symbolic of a class of people.
> 
> ...


In addition to stats, I think you are right in that theoretical grounding is one way to counteract sweeping assumptions. If I have too few data points, the observations have to fit other theories I have (my own theories based on more observations) or others theories (eg. MBTI). If I can explain the observations using those theories, and the theories "map" to one another, and they are all consistent... I think the observations can be extrapolated accurately.

Btw, I'm a fan of stats as well (though I haven't studied it too much). I agree about stats making intuitive sense; understanding it is almost effortless.


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

Wilson said:


> Btw, I'm a fan of stats as well (though I haven't studied it too much). I agree about stats making intuitive sense; understanding it is almost effortless.


Yeah, i would have moments in class where i would literally envision two bell curves sliding along the _x_ axis in relation to one another. So i'd be thinking, "Can't you see? The area between them changing according to blah blah blah." Or in another case, something about each of the data points on a regression line having a measurement error that fits a normal distro, i'd imagine little bell curves on the 3D _z_ axis sliding around on the regression line.

So yeah, being N helps. And playing a lot of poker and realizing that 10k hands doesn't tell you squat about your ability also helps.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

CynicallyNaive said:


> Yeah, i would have moments in class where i would literally envision two bell curves sliding along the _x_ axis in relation to one another. So i'd be thinking, "Can't you see? The area between them changing according to blah blah blah." Or in another case, something about each of the data points on a regression line having a measurement error that fits a normal distro, i'd imagine little bell curves on the 3D _z_ axis sliding around on the regression line.
> 
> So yeah, being N helps. And playing a lot of poker and realizing that 10k hands doesn't tell you squat about your ability also helps.


I understand about being able to visualize things... I always wonder if the other people sitting around me do that as well. When I tutor people (not for stats) they tend to repeat what I'm saying back to me, like they are drilling it into memory. I try to stop them from doing that. I wonder if they just... instinctively 'get it'. I guess not.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Maybe this is an NT thing, but I do, I REALLY DO get annoyed with: " Just go with the flow." 



The thing about that statement is that I thought about it early in the game, and decided it wasn't an option.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Aila8 said:


> Maybe this is an NT thing, but I do, I REALLY DO get annoyed with: " Just go with the flow."


"Just go with the flow" to me at least translates to something like, "Just stop being who you are" or "we don't value you as you are." Neither of which are particularly healthy messages.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Telling us what we think doesn't matter.


----------



## SQR (Apr 21, 2011)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> "Just go with the flow" to me at least translates to something like, "Just stop being who you are" or "we don't value you as you are." Neither of which are particularly healthy messages.


Actually i define a flow and go with it. Not necessarily the same flow they think i'd follow. 
If they say go with the flow, i'll say 'sure' then they'd be like 'what..the hell are you doing?' I'd respond with 'uhm, going with the flow. fool.'

But anywho, when they pretend to listen and then go on a whole different topic.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> "Just go with the flow" to me at least translates to something like, "Just stop being who you are" or "we don't value you as you are." Neither of which are particularly healthy messages.


More like, We don't want to put in the effort to change the outcome of the situation, so you'd better just accept that what happens, happens, because we aren't about to bother helping anything. If you're working, we're expected to work, so you can't work because we don't want to.


----------



## snizz (May 3, 2011)

-When another NT goes off on a long tangent, and all of their reasoning stems from a really shitty starting assumption. It just makes em sound nuts.

-When somebody repeatedly asks shallow questions during class. -"Will that be on the test?" 

-When somebody quotes something out of context.

-When somebody gives up and says "I don't get it!", and you know they're just not willing to think about it or visualize it.

-When people think that the learning process is pulling data out of someone's head or out of a book and putting it in theirs, when it really requires just sitting and thinking about what you're reading or hearing.

-When people have tons of kids, while the world is overpopulated as fuck.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

snizz said:


> -When somebody repeatedly asks shallow questions during class. -"Will that be on the test?"


LOL, this gets terribly annoying the week before finals. Questions like this after the professor goes into length about the concepts to be covered on the final: "How many questions are there going to be in each section of the test? How many pages are there going to be in each section? What percent of the grade does each question weigh? Are there going to be problems on (insert things already implied by the concepts said to be covered)?" 

_Resist.... urge..... to..... hit head.... against desk...._


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

Look at them with an amused smirk or WTF disdain when they share an insight. 

Give very specific directions to a location including all of the various fast food restaurants and gas stations you will pass between this turn and that turn then add, "Or you can go this way" etc...


----------



## SQR (Apr 21, 2011)

ElectricSparkle said:


> LOL, this gets terribly annoying the week before finals. Questions like this after the professor goes into length about the concepts to be covered on the final: "How many questions are there going to be in each section of the test? How many pages are there going to be in each section? What percent of the grade does each question weigh? Are there going to be problems on (insert things already implied by the concepts said to be covered)?"
> 
> _Resist.... urge..... to..... hit head.... against desk...._


There were actually many times when i've hit my head against the desk and out comes a loud thud ... xD
Fellow classmates and teachers tend to wonder.

When people question your thought through conceptual question.


----------



## hasenj (Sep 23, 2010)

How to annoy an N? Oh it's so easy:

Talk on and on (while seeming excited!) about boring useless events and details as if they were amusing.

Ask me about numbers/stats when I share a beautiful idea with you.

Point out to me that my projects and hobbies will not earn me money and are therefore a waste of time.

After I share with you an idea/insight about life, tell me something like: "but this is too vague, give me a practical advice, what exactly do I have to do now? Quit my job and starve my family?"


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

snizz said:


> -When somebody repeatedly asks shallow questions during class. -"Will that be on the test?"





ElectricSparkle said:


> LOL, this gets terribly annoying the week before finals. Questions like this after the professor goes into length about the concepts to be covered on the final: "How many questions are there going to be in each section of the test? How many pages are there going to be in each section? What percent of the grade does each question weigh? Are there going to be problems on (insert things already implied by the concepts said to be covered)?"
> 
> _Resist.... urge..... to..... hit head.... against desk...._



In the education literature, this topic is called learning orientation versus grade orientation. There's quite a bit of lit on it, actually.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Cite a statistic about the odds against people doing such and such, because of this and that, is why its futile to even start going down, that road because life is unfair(General Statements got me into trouble a lot with Intuitors). Bonus, you choose the statistic based upon a recent political show, that probably made it up for the purpose of the show. And yet the mathematical pie chart they (show) give, makes it look really researched, and scholarly.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

snizz said:


> -When somebody gives up and says "I don't get it!", and you know they're just not willing to think about it or visualize it.
> 
> -When people think that the learning process is pulling data out of someone's head or out of a book and putting it in theirs, when it really requires just sitting and thinking about what you're reading or hearing.


That was so heavily Ti, it's not even funny.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

EmilSan said:


> Bragging to you about "winning" arguments.


This. >_>
I don't quite understand the concept of "winning" arguments. Perhaps if the other person actually admits to being wrong, but I don't see how there's any objective way to decide who's won an argument if neither person has changed their mind. (Except, perhaps, if somebody invokes Godwin's Law. )


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

give me step-by-step directions when i'm driving, and refuse to tell me what comes next or where our final destination is. 

a friend of mine really did this one day. she was convinced that if she gave me too much information, i would get distracted. so basically i spent the entire drive trying to assemble the big-picture map in my head, as opposed to, oh, paying attention to the driving. the irony of it drove me - pardon the pun - insane.


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

angelfish said:


> give me step-by-step directions when i'm driving, and refuse to tell me what comes next or where our final destination is.
> 
> a friend of mine really did this one day. she was convinced that if she gave me too much information, i would get distracted. so basically i spent the entire drive trying to assemble the big-picture map in my head, as opposed to, oh, paying attention to the driving. the irony of it drove me - pardon the pun - insane.


YES!

The fact that you're a woman who navigates by a mental map rather than landmarks -- research shows that this is relatively rarer for females-- just makes this more awesome.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

angelfish said:


> give me step-by-step directions when i'm driving, and refuse to tell me what comes next or where our final destination is.
> 
> a friend of mine really did this one day. she was convinced that if she gave me too much information, i would get distracted. so basically i spent the entire drive trying to assemble the big-picture map in my head, as opposed to, oh, paying attention to the driving. the irony of it drove me - pardon the pun - insane.


Good one! 

That reminds me of telling me what the GPS says rather than showing it to me. :angry:


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

CynicallyNaive said:


> YES!
> 
> The fact that you're a woman who navigates by a mental map rather than landmarks -- research shows that this is relatively rarer for females-- just makes this more awesome.


oh cool!! 

yeah, i'm definitely a spatial thinker. i like maps, compasses, cardinal directions, navigation. landmarks seem confusing to me, too specific and imprecise.



EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Good one!
> 
> That reminds me of telling me what the GPS says rather than showing it to me. :angry:


ugh yes! i also hate when GPS maps turn to orient in the direction you're going. that's so fucking confusing. north _should always be up._


----------



## EmilSan (Mar 1, 2011)

Grish said:


> This. >_>
> I don't quite understand the concept of "winning" arguments. Perhaps if the other person actually admits to being wrong, but I don't see how there's any objective way to decide who's won an argument if neither person has changed their mind. (Except, perhaps, if somebody invokes Godwin's Law. )



HAHA, owned. That's totally ridiculous, what do you even mean by "Godwin's law"? That doesn't make any sense. You're just trying to act smarter than me by using difficult words. I really don't see how you convince anyone on here, with your silly arguments. And it is not true that you have to objectively decide who's the winner, you have nothing to respond to anything I say! This will be the last thing I say, I'm leaving now, I can't bother to discuss with people who don't understand anything.






Yeah....






(See what I did here?) 



Sorry, that must've been horrible to read, it was to write :sad:




* Anyway. As an INTP, I find that I argue more to convince myself of something, than anyone else, I may not be sure of anything I'm saying, and can suddenly switch sides. People tend not to understand this.

* That leads me onto another thing that bugs me; about being neutral (Which I tend to be, most of the time). The problem with taking that positition, is that everyone else thinks you're against them, the main cause being that they can't see other possibilities than two (black or white). THAT is what bugs me.


* Also, my physics teacher. I asked for a... hmmm, what do you say..? Derivation? of a physics formula. Basically, I wanted to know WHY it works. He just said "No, That's not important, just remember it for the test, and it'll be fine". :dry:


----------



## apathy ends the world (Nov 25, 2009)

While they are in mid-sentence, you say "just shut up with your stupid idea."

That'll do it.


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

EmilSan said:


> * Also, my physics teacher. I asked for a... hmmm, what do you say..? Derivation? of a physics formula. Basically, I wanted to know WHY it works. He just said "No, That's not important, just remember it for the test, and it'll be fine". :dry:


That would ... I would probably go off on him. Something along the lines of ... oh, so you don't care if we understand the material, just that we memorize it until the test and put it out of our minds forever once the test is done? Then I would proceed to be a total ass to him in every relevant way until I felt like my point was proven, or I didn't feel like it anymore. Which would probably only be a few days, if that.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Suggest that Ni is mystical. Grrrrr.........


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

EmilSan said:


> * Also, my physics teacher. I asked for a... hmmm, what do you say..? Derivation? of a physics formula. Basically, I wanted to know WHY it works. He just said "No, That's not important, just remember it for the test, and it'll be fine". :dry:


god. that was like my entire grade school career. 

*raises hand*
"but why?"
"you don't need to know."
"but..."
"any other questions?"
:angry:


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

"Why? You don't need to know why. Just blindly memorize this. Store this fact in memory."

I can't believe this shit still happens in university/college. Not that it should happen in grade school/high school either.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

EmilSan said:


> * That leads me onto another thing that bugs me; about being neutral (Which I tend to be, most of the time). The problem with taking that positition, is that everyone else thinks you're against them, the main cause being that they can't see other possibilities than two (black or white). THAT is what bugs me.


I think that 99% of the disagreements I've had on this site involve this situation, with me being neutral, simply presenting other points of view to closed-minded people, who can be intuitives or sensors. I'd say it's safe to say that most people in general can't understand this concept.


----------



## EmilSan (Mar 1, 2011)

It's awful, really. We do have some awesome teachers though, so I try not to complain too much. Also, I can sort of understand him. Years and years of students asking "How is this going to be useful in real life" and "Does this show up on the test". (We were even asked to think about how the science-oriented programs could be made more "concrete" because that's one of the reasons less people choose them nowadays.)

Even _I_ would be assuming that's what someone wants to know, even if they were asking something completely different, just out of habit. 


* My bossy ESTJ friend who always tries to tell me what to do is pretty annoying, especially since she is a girl! One time, after a maths class, she asked me how assignment X went. I said something like:

- "Hmmm, decently. I got the wrong formula at first, at least I thought that. Turns out I just forgot to raise both terms to the power of 2 when simplifying my equation, that made it right" (Typical me-behaviour. Thinking right, but forgetting a small detail)

Her response:

- "Hahahahaha, owned. I solved it correctly to begin with.

Me again:

- "Ehm, if you mean that _the teacher_ solved it for you, that would be right. (I saw it, and I'm not just being pissy, the teacher _did_ solve the entire thing for her) How can you say that you owned me? (INTP - the guy who doesn't stop arguing until everyone has left. Most of the times, not even then.)

That lead to quite a fight between us, with her getting all emotional and stuff. I figure she might me an ESFJ, who thinks she's got a strong Te. 

Anyway, that was more of a rant, sorry about that. I agree with everything everyone said, obviously :tongue:


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

last night i was at my part-time work when some woman came over to the counter and asked for something we don't make. i told her i was pretty sure we'd stopped making it (being that i've been working there on and off throughout high school and college and have never seen nor heard of it) and she gave me a lecture including "oh you definitely have it. that's one thing you wouldn't stop making. especially since i was in the store less than a month ago!" then she waddled on off to boss around some other people. 

okay, first of all, congrats on being in the store in the past month. i'm there at least 4 times a week. but i really don't understand how that establishes you knowing that we make this thing you're asking for. the funny part was i asked her if she got it last time she was there, she said no! so how does that even back her argument up? and it was so ridiculous that she was convinced she knew more than i did. i'd told her when she first asked that i'd just started working so i wasn't totally sure what she was asking for - and after that point she was so condescending. what she _didn't_ know was that i'd actually worked there for quite a long time, and had just taken a break for a little while and come back. and i do get being a longtime patron and feeling some rights and knowledge because of that, but it doesn't actually make you an insider, or give you any right to lecture me. and how do you know we wouldn't stop making it, anyway? have you talked to the store owners? or did you personally come up with some rule against it? 

so, yeah. that's how to annoy an intuitor. approach me on a topic that i am knowledgeable about while still having an open mind towards you and additional legitimate information you might have, dismiss my knowledge because you assume i'm less experienced and that more experience automatically means better knowledge, and attempt to school me on it while actually being totally wrong about it.

:dry:


----------



## caraez (Mar 31, 2010)

Honor societies annoy me. People join them and do meaningless work just to look good on their college applications. Not all honor societies are like this, but the ones at me school are. And they annoy me so much  I quit the english one. And it sucks, cause I was hoping to do something meaningful.

Actually, anyone who does stuff just to look good on college applications annoy me. I do stuff because it interests me, and I run for officer positions because I believe in a club. I do things because I'm passionate about it. And then there are the people who do it just to look good on college apps. I mean, arggggg! *frustration*


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

Apologies if this has already been noted (being intuitive, I cannot bear to go through the detail of a 13-page thread LOL), but one excellent thing you can do to piss off an intuitive is to talk about a subject - say, music - in intense detail, naming your favourite bands, their lead singers, their lead singer's sister's birthday, the date you bought their first CD, etc etc etc then look at them like they're a freak when you ask them what music they like and they respond with "oh, you know... all kinds of stuff..."

Also, when they're upset about an issue or stressed out, ask them loads and loads of really detailed questions about the subject that stresses them. My ISFP mother does this almost constantly and it makes me want to throw something at her, god bless her.


----------



## magister343 (Jan 3, 2011)

angelfish said:


> give me step-by-step directions when i'm driving, and refuse to tell me what comes next or where our final destination is.
> 
> a friend of mine really did this one day. she was convinced that if she gave me too much information, i would get distracted. so basically i spent the entire drive trying to assemble the big-picture map in my head, as opposed to, oh, paying attention to the driving. the irony of it drove me - pardon the pun - insane.


This is definitely true for me, but my INTJ father and INFP mother are very different in that regard. My dad gets annoyed when I provide extra information, and my mom likes to wait until about 30 ft before a turn before telling me about it.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Gracie said:


> look at them like they're a freak when you ask them what music they like and they respond with "oh, you know... all kinds of stuff..."


More sensors I know listen to "all kinds of stuff" or "everything", and the intuitives are actually more likely to be very into specific genres and/or bands that suit them, from my experience.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

The sentence: "You'll never understand until you try."


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

hmwith said:


> More sensors I know listen to "all kinds of stuff" or "everything", and the intuitives are actually more likely to be very into a specific genres and/or bands that suit them, from my experience.


I support your hypothesis.


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

caraez said:


> Actually, anyone who does stuff just to look good on college applications annoy me. I do stuff because it interests me, and I run for officer positions because I believe in a club. I do things because I'm passionate about it. And then there are the people who do it just to look good on college apps. I mean, arggggg! *frustration*


From what i know of the admissions process, I think that's far more important than being in the right honor society anyway. What top schools are looking for are (1) whether you can express yourself in writing (2) who you are as an individual that will set you apart from others and help build a diverse cohort in which people learn from each other. 

(i'm working in higher ed, although not in admissions, but i have friends in admissions and have done a very very tiny bit of it).


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

hmwith said:


> More sensors I know listen to "all kinds of stuff" or "everything", and the intuitives are actually more likely to be very into specific genres and/or bands that suit them, from my experience.





Paradox of Vigor said:


> I support your hypothesis.


I utterly and completely vary from your hypothesis, but that's just one data point. Develop a survey, come up with a decent random sample (not a self-selected one, like on a heavy metal or jazz community), and we can run the numbers. 

On second reading, how do you mean "bands that suit them"? i don't listen to mainstream stuff, i listen to artists/bands and songs that connect with me from across genres. So i'm not sure what you're saying tbh.


----------



## caraez (Mar 31, 2010)

I also disagree. While I don't necessarily listen to a lot of mainstream stuff, I listen to everything from show tunes to more experimental indie music. 

I can get bored of music fairly quickly, except for the songs that for some reason really get to me. It's the same way with movies and shows too. Most things are fine - some are better, some are pretty good and worth listening to often enough, some are bad, but only a select few will really appeal to me and touch me for some intangible reason. Then I'll watch/listen to them over and over.

It's funny cause the playlist I keep these songs on is all over the place genre-wise.

And then occasionally I'll come across a song that matches what I'm going through, in which case I'll love it until that time is over for me at which point the song is average again.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

CynicallyNaive said:


> I utterly and completely vary from your hypothesis, but that's just one data point. Develop a survey, come up with a decent random sample (not a self-selected one, like on a heavy metal or jazz community), and we can run the numbers.


I concur. Lately I've been listening to Iron and Wine about as much as Iron Maiden. I find that several genres suit me depending on mood and circumstance, which strikes me more as the rule rather than the exception.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> I concur. Lately I've been listening to Iron and Wine about as much as Iron Maiden. I find that several genres suit me depending on mood and circumstance, which strikes me more as the rule rather than the exception.


I think what @_hmwith_ meant is that Iron Maiden appeals to you, so you go and listen their whole album, probably in order as you want also to appreciate the order and the whole story of the album, then you try and listen to the whole discography ... At least this is what my N friends do.
I, on the other hand, like the "singles" thing. I usually don't like to listen over the whole discography because it bothers me when the style repeats itself too much. Even if I like the band or the artist very much, the similarity of songs would bother me because I listen to the melody more than to lyrics (which I guess could be common among sensors).


----------



## alext341 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sensors, at least in my experience, have been known to annoy me by not getting certain types of jokes. Usually, when someone makes a completely dumb joke, I laugh not at the actual context of the joke but at the joke in relation to the environment in which it was said. I would laugh at a dumb joke _because_ it made no one laugh and find myself to be the only one laughing. Sensors tend not to see jokes like that in the bigger scheme of things.


----------



## Darner (Apr 20, 2010)

While they're half way to explain you an epiphany, point out a remotely related fact/pun/association you got while they were talking. Their pissed-off face after you ruin their flow is awesome


----------



## Urtehnoes (Dec 20, 2010)

"so enfj"

"HEY WHATS UP?"


"oh little bobby just got his first tooth pulled. so hows the weather outsde"

'ummm. we wwere just outside. it was warm. so i think its safe to say its warm outside.'


'yeah. so what are you up to?'

'ummm, waiting in line... yeah...'

'just another day on a job huh'

'nope' (well, I would think this I'd agree with the sensor so I wouldn't hurt their feelings)

'good thing a job is just a job.'

'well, i think a job should be more than that'

'well thats naive, isn't it?'


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


Like, I love love people, but damn, I cannot stand small talk. I think thats what I share in common with my IXTP brohans and sis-hans, like seriously, small talk fricken sucks. And I hate when people like try to trick me into agreeing with them, like I don't know what they're doing.


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

Urtehnoes said:


> Like, I love love people, but damn, I cannot stand small talk. I think thats what I share in common with my IXTP brohans and sis-hans, like seriously, small talk fricken sucks. And I hate when people like try to trick me into agreeing with them, like I don't know what they're doing.


As such small talk sucks, but i like to try to manipulate it so it has value in helping me learn what's important to me about a person. If you care, i can dig out an INFP thread on the topic where i explain this further.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

LeonardoLestat said:


> Scruffy said:
> 
> 
> > Watch them change a flat tire.
> ...


From my experience, those with developed Ti and Ne (INTP or ENTP) are actually great at that stuff. They love to take things apart and put them back together, see how they work.

The last time I needed my breaks replaced, my ENTP boyfriend and INTP best friend were excited to play around with the stuff and fix them for me.

I don't do it myself, though. I'm lucky enough to always have people who are willing to help me do it, or I'll pay to get it done. I'd rather make a trade than do it myself if someone's offering the service.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

EmilSan said:


> It's awful, really. We do have some awesome teachers though, so I try not to complain too much. Also, I can sort of understand him. Years and years of students asking "How is this going to be useful in real life" and "Does this show up on the test".


 I usually ask what's on the test, but that's because I'm uncomfortable with the details. I may feel like I understand the material, but I'm always afraid some obscure fact would come up that I didn't study.



EmilSan said:


> * My bossy ESTJ friend who always tries to tell me what to do is pretty annoying, especially since she is a girl! One time, after a maths class, she asked me how assignment X went. I said something like:
> 
> - "Hmmm, decently. I got the wrong formula at first, at least I thought that. Turns out I just forgot to raise both terms to the power of 2 when simplifying my equation, that made it right" (Typical me-behaviour. Thinking right, but forgetting a small detail)
> 
> ...


You owned her. Big time. I was the same way with math. I'd always make some small mistake on at least one problem that caused the whole thing to be wrong. Grr.

This reminds me somewhat of my math classes in middle school. In 7th and 8th grade I took Pre-Algebra and Algebra respectively, but because classes were scheduled based on what homeroom you were in and any extra classes were taken during study hall, I had to take both the normal and advanced classes. Therefore, I had to sit through a dumbed-down math class while I was conceptually ahead of nearly everyone else in the class with the exception of the other kids in Pre-Algebra/Algebra. The most notorious of this was my 7th-grade math teacher trying to explain how to balance equations during the normal math class using blue pawns and white pawns. She called them the "blue boys" and the "white boys." Ugh. I understood it better without that crap, thank you.


----------



## Verrsili (Jun 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> - Act like your short-sighted _tactic_ was a well thought-out "strategy." (Gloat for maximum annoying effect.)


 Omg fuck yes... I _hate _this...

"I just figured out the strategy for eating nerds ropes, put it in the side of your cheeks then crunch down."

- 
True quote


----------



## Verrsili (Jun 13, 2010)

B-Con said:


> Has this seriously not been mentioned yet?
> 
> Tell them, "You won't know until you try."


Meh, Idk. Sometimes I tell SJs this because they are convinced that if it hasn't worked in the past before, it won't work again. Then after I convince them to actually try once more - despite what their Si tells them - _they do it the exact same way!_


----------



## Verrsili (Jun 13, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Yep.
> 
> hhhgkjghjg


 Lol... I took it as:

_A sensor expresses himself clearly, and concisely, without the need of metaphor to make sense of what he is thinking, because his thinking is extremely non-profound and simple._


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

Not sure if it has been said, as I have only gone through about 3 pages so far (Hey! I'm an N not an S!!!)

I've now totally forgotten what I was going to put after writing that. :blushed:

Oh yeah.


How to Annoy an Intuitor: Give them a funny look when they explain something and you fail to understand it becuase they ommitted some so-called "_critical detail_".

:dry:​


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

Darner said:


> While they're half way to explain you an epiphany, point out a remotely related fact/pun/association you got while they were talking. Their pissed-off face after you ruin their flow is awesome


Haha! Get's my INTJ every time. He usually just facepalms and tells me I'm hyper. Love it.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

as an INFJ, I was cringing, gritting my teeth and feeling like I've been punched in the nuts a 100 times over in this entire thread 

Dang ... (dunno if they've been posted but, my turn):

- Ignore the intuitive's premonition and still continue being an idiot (makes me wanna scream my head off)
- Tell the intuitive to "Just do it" ("but I know it's wrong") "JUST DO IT!" ...("AAAAHHH")


- Continue to go down the path the intuitive has warned you against and FAIL miserably --- (then I'm singing "Told ya so", "told ya so") <-- I know I just had to get one jab of my own in


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Sing every word you say? *shrug*


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

"Has it been done before?"
"Well, no..."
"Then it obviously isn't worth while."
"What about innovation, thinking outside the box?"
"The box is there for a reason."
"Yeah, to put over your head while I push you down the stairs."
"You're fired."

You've just annoyed a sensor and an intuitor.

"You don't know what you're talking about."

"What bearing does this have on [subject], again?"

"Just give me facts already."


----------



## itrick (Mar 31, 2010)

LeonardoLestat said:


> ROFL :laughing: That _*is*_ funny!!:laughing:


That likely would annoy a sensor too. No one likes flat tires, and no one likes people standing around doing nothing when they could be helping change flat tires.

=P


----------



## mimi4383 (Feb 10, 2011)

Tell me that my impressions of a person are wrong.
That they don't want me to get hurt by holding on to a fantasy that might happen someday.
Advising me in a way that makes me seem like I'm a doormat and they are saving me.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

firedell said:


> Sing every word you say? *shrug*


You'll probably have a bunch of ENFPs break out into song and dance with you. Flash mob ftw.


----------



## thunder999 (Oct 15, 2010)

Punch them, although that works on most people.


----------



## Biliana (May 5, 2010)

When you say something as clearly as you can and they respond with, "can you reword that to make sense?"


----------



## ESTPchris (Jun 11, 2011)

Instead of making fun of him/her, just make a total dumbass out of yourself (i am an ESTP so I do this frequently). Like make up dumb morals, dumb rules, be a total idiot to problems, blindly answer questions, etc.


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer (Apr 9, 2011)

itrick said:


> That likely would annoy a sensor too. No one likes flat tires, and no one likes people standing around doing nothing when they could be helping change flat tires.
> 
> =P


except people who prefer to take care pof things themselfs and not have other people either getting in their way or wanting to help because they just want to take care of thier of problems. you know, people like that.


----------



## Fantastic Fantaseer (Apr 9, 2011)

ESTPchris said:


> Instead of making fun of him/her, just make a total dumbass out of yourself (i am an ESTP so I do this frequently). Like make up dumb morals, dumb rules, be a total idiot to problems, blindly answer questions, etc.


oh, and this would totally annoy me to. which also reminds me. my brother! AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sure he's slightly mentally disable, but it's not like an exstreamly bad case. he's just not likely to have a much higher understanding then that of a 2nd or 3rd grader. and I'm not being mean when I say that, it's what the doctors said. apparently some kids with his problem don't make it high than the intellect of a kindergardener.
but anyways, the thing that really annoys me about him is that he's perfectly capable of normal comunication, I've heard him do it hundreds of times. but not once twords me. every time he speaks to me, it's the chaotic yelling of compleatly random basless gibberish. tear my hair out AAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just listening to him do that! even now when I've compleatly given up trying to understand him when he speaks that way, hearing it still drives me absolutly nutz! 
and another thing, he hates me! mom gets all mad at me because I don't like or get along with him, but that's only because he WON'T get along with me. if I try to be nice, he some how mistakes what ever I say or do as some way of going against him. so what do I get for it? yelled at! in more senceless chaotic random gibbereish ness!

one of the things that drives me the nitsiest about it you ask? his in saults! I can't understand them! ok, get mad at me for absolutly no reason beyond the simple fact that I exist, scream in my face and swing you arms in a rag as if to threaten me. throw stuff at me, hurt, do what ever you like. but if you're going to insault me, atleast let me understand what you're saying to me!!! if you're going to insault me, atleast do it in my own language! AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sorry for the rant there peoplez, but I just had to get that out. thanks


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Biliana said:


> When you say something as clearly as you can and they respond with, "can you reword that to make sense?"


Not my fault, clarification and articulation are important for communication.


----------

